# TV Table in Progress



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Just so you know,,,,,,, I don't spend all my spare time goofin' around on Woodworkingtalk.com. I've actually had a productive last few months and I've got several little projects waiting in the wings. But right in the middle of it all, the wife bought a new TV for Christmas. It's too big to go in the old armoir-type TV cabinet so I'm building a new TV stand. It's fairly simple and probably too plain-looking but the wife likes it (so far,,,,,,,,, there's still plenty of time to screw it up - I'm building a couple drawers this weekend and drawers are intimidating to me). It's just a table with an enclosed section for electronics and a couple drawers all behind wood doors.

I had a basic style in mind from a picture I found on the internet but had to shorten it to fit a specific space in the room. To shorten it, I had to cut out some central drawers that added a nice focal feature but maybe it will be OK. It takes me a little longer to build something when I have to make up my own plan because I have to actually think ahead about cuts and sequence of assembly, etc.- dang!! I'll post some more photos next week when finished.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks nice. I'll be doing the same in the near future, for the same reason. New tv and old crappy/cheap tv stand. Mine will actually be similar to yours, it won't be as tall and it won't have the board at the bottom. The legs will also be turned. Oh, and my wife is anti-drawer so it won't have the drawers.


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure what electronics will be behind the doors, but if they will get frequent use, you might want to consider glass if you are dealing with infared remotes. Otherwise, looks like a great project!!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Daddy's Cool said:


> Not sure what electronics will be behind the doors, but if they will get frequent use, you might want to consider glass if you are dealing with infared remotes. Otherwise, looks like a great project!!


Good point! Actually, I already thought about that (one of the rare times I thought ahead on a project) and determined the satellite receiver remote operates on radio frequency. The home entertainment receiver has an IR remote but I don't use it that often and won't mind opening the door for that one (have to open the door to load CDs and DVDs, anyway).


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking good. I love the way you laid your grain on the top. Too bad it will get covered up.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Geo,
Where you been haven't heard much out of you for awhile, have you been building a tv stand :laughing:. Now that i got that out of my system i wanna say, that looks VERY nice. I will be waiting for more pictures as you progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

garryswf said:


> Geo,
> Where you been haven't heard much out of you for awhile, have you been building a tv stand :laughing:. Now that i got that out of my system i wanna say, that looks VERY nice. I will be waiting for more pictures as you progress. :thumbsup:


Thanks garryswf, I took a little break from woodworkingtalk.com during much of the summer - just had other things going on. But I'm in part-time woodworking mode now - got several projects waiting when the TV table is finished. In fact, I just sold a little custom book/shelf-type cabinet this evening. It wasn't anything special so I didn't bother to post any pics but the new owner was happy.

I trimmed and attached the doors today. Sorry, didn't get the drawers made. The doors (inset doors) turned out fairly good. I'll post a few photos within the next couple days.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's another photo of the unfinished product - doors turned out OK.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Geo,
Kudos that looks good, I really like the doors are they kind of mission style.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a beautiful design that turned out awesome. I really like the black hardware with the wood choice. I have to build one for my upstairs now that I finished my basement console, and I think I'll be stealing a lot of your design. Hope you don't mind, I just really like it!


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I really like that. Very nice!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, that's gorgeous. Really nice job. Once again, you have managed to produced some qualtiy stuff. I'm impressed, again. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ken, Thanks buddy, you caught me on a good day. I'm just glad I don't have to include any intricate scroll work on it.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!!*

Very nice work there. !!!!

I am working on a plan for a similar design to yours. I will be reclaiming tongue and groove pine from a 1920's house that my Grandparents lived in. The house interior walls, floor and ceiling were covered in the stuff.
Part of what we were able to salvage will be going into furniture.
Not a single knot in any of these boards that I remember.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I like it a LOT! That door style is what I plan to do in my kitchen remodel. Well done. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Got it in the house yesterday*

I got it in the house, got the new TV set up, and all the wires hidden. I'm usually my own worst critic but I'm actually pleased with this one. Either, I'm gettin' better,,,,,,,,, or my standards are lower:laughing:

By the way, the new TV is "Freakin' Awesome!" (thanks to the wife). I hardly went out to the shop yesterday - spent much of the day watchin' the new TV.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks outstanding! This was clearly well thought out piece. The design is SO nice. It looks like it belongs immediately. Great choice of material. The functionality of the cabinet is wicked cool. I struggled with balancing the design and function of my Shakashima cabinet and see you were able to achieve a high standard on both accounts. 

What product did you use to finish it? Looks like a beautiful close-to-the-wood finish. Excellence...


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, for the kind words, Ben. It's red oak with clear, gloss polyurethane.

And, my little cabinet can't hold a candle to your Shakashima cabinet - that's some real craftsmanship.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That turned out just perfect. I like the internal drawers you have too, that looks very handy. Beautiful work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

> Ken, Thanks buddy, you caught me on a good day. I'm just glad I don't have to include any intricate scroll work on it.


 


Wow! 
I must have caught you on another good day, because this pieces turned out fantastic. What an awesome complimentary piece to any room. I really like the cutout handles on the drawers. For some reason they have always appealed to me and I use the same type of cutout handles on my shop drawers. The finish looks flawless. Great job.
(tv looks nice too)
Ken


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Very sharp work! Do you open up the doors when you need to use remotes, or do you have an IR repeater setup? I'm a bit of a nerd - debating doing something with my setup to get all the knobs and buttons far out of reach of little hands soon here.

Was going to snag one of these most likely; http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/accessories/devices/6347


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

Most of my wood working has been small scale but I'm starting some bigger projects similar to this (buffet cabinet and tv stand) so my fingers are crossed that they come out looking as good! Something to shoot for. 
Being somewhat of a novice to furniture/cabinet making, how did you attach the floor panel of your cabinet space? With dado's in the legs?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Clark said:


> how did you attach the floor panel of your cabinet space? With dado's in the legs?


After the rails were attached (mortise & tennon) to the legs, I plowed out a notch/groove with a router. The bottom shelf panel is glued-up solid red oak so it's only glued in about two inches of the groove in the front. The panel can contract and expand on the back of the cabinet.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Really goes nicely with that mantle nearby. It's easily worthy of the freakin' awesome TV on top. You spent the time well.

Rob


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Now all you need is a folding table so you can browse dinner while you browse the tube


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice, and very functional!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cabinet came out real nice. I like the proportions, and Red Oak is one of my favorites. Have you thought about the center deflecting due to weight and no support? If it does, maybe a back or an add on divider would help. Just my $.02.












 









.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Have you thought about the center deflecting due to weight and no support? If it does, maybe a back or an add on divider would help. Just my $.02.
> .


I have thought about that, and it's possible that the top could sag over time. It has a 1/4" plywood back firmly attached to the center shelf and the center partition, which adds some stability (the solid top isn't attached to the the back). If I need too, I can always add a stiffening ledger or joist (for lack of a proper term) to the underside and back of the center plywood shelf. The TV isn't too heavy (actually, much lighter than I expected) so I'm hoping I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------

